# Division. Arsis. Veil of Maya. Skeleton Witch. Jaxx. March 15th...



## eaeolian (Feb 14, 2008)

...come out and see our 7s in person, and hear some new tunes from our forthcoming disc "Control Issues". It's cheap ($10), all ages, heavy, and on Saturday - so what else could you want?

As always, drop me or Dave a PM if you want to come, since there's no Ticketbastard fees with us, and it's cheaper than the door ($12).


----------



## poisonelvis (Feb 14, 2008)

are you guys ever gunna' play the west coast?i really wanna' check ya' out,you would kill in cali.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 14, 2008)

Hopefully. We've got a lot of friends to crash with in LA and SF...


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

You guys are sort of the "chill out" portion of the show.

That's gotta be a first. 

Should be a good bill, and the new material that I've heard so far fits this show maybe a little better than it does a classic metal bill.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 14, 2008)

Trust me, we're bringing the "heavy set" for this show.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 14, 2008)

Division needs to come to Maine!  Or at least the Boston area.


----------



## noodles (Feb 14, 2008)

Will you pay for gas?


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 16, 2008)

Sounds like a killer show with Arsis there 

I'd travel to LA or SF to see you guys.

Preferably SF.


----------



## poisonelvis (Feb 16, 2008)

hey i'd put you boys up in toilet,ca,(redding)where i live...sac.,marysville and the bay are all hubs for live bands now.you could use all the ss.org guys in cali as sponsers for gas and crash.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 1, 2008)

I've seen Arsis before, not really into them...

Don't forget about San Diego!

good luck!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Mar 1, 2008)

Arsis

Arsis


ARSIS


DLAKS:LDAJSD:LKSAJD

I wish this happened in New York


----------



## blackout (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds like a pretty sweet gig, shame i'm stuck in England. Post back about veil of maya, I wanna know if they're as good live as on record


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't worry, I'll be reviewing it after I sleep off the hangover.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Mar 2, 2008)

Fuck!!! I'll be in Alexandria/DC/Springfield area Tues-Sat. Our flight leaves around 2pm on sat, though. 

Any thought on the Soilwork show yet? It's Wednesday night, the 12th, at Jaxx - it'd be awesome to meet up with you guys or whatnot. My week is pretty much full besides that, but if you have a band practice or something maybe I could stop by?

We are staying in Alexandria, about 1.5 miles from the metro.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 18, 2008)

7StringofAblicK said:


> Fuck!!! I'll be in Alexandria/DC/Springfield area Tues-Sat. Our flight leaves around 2pm on sat, though.
> 
> Any thought on the Soilwork show yet? It's Wednesday night, the 12th, at Jaxx - it'd be awesome to meet up with you guys or whatnot. My week is pretty much full besides that, but if you have a band practice or something maybe I could stop by?
> 
> We are staying in Alexandria, about 1.5 miles from the metro.



Crap, I totally missed this. I almost went to Soilwork, too.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 18, 2008)

Those that didn't come out for the show missed a total beat-down being put on by Arsis. I feel very sorry for the bands above them on the next two tours, since they absolutely hammered the place on Saturday.


----------



## noodles (Mar 18, 2008)

Being that they're coming through with Shadow's Fall next, I do not feel sorry for them at all.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 19, 2008)

i wished arsis would move over europe, one of my favourite bands (talking bout newer bands) - totally awesome, i can imagine that they destroy everything live.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 19, 2008)

That was a pretty insane display of chops by both the lead guitarist and drummer in Arsis. I nearly flipped when I saw the guitarist doing complicated two-handed tapping...while he was singing!


----------



## noodles (Mar 19, 2008)

As good as Malone is, I don't think he can touch the clinic that was put on by the drummer. That guy had faster feet than Hoglan, and absolutely required every single piece of his ginormous kit.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 19, 2008)

noodles said:


> As good as Malone is, I don't think he can touch the clinic that was put on by the drummer. That guy had faster feet than Hoglan, and absolutely required every single piece of his ginormous kit.



 His playing was merciless, too - and he was doing backing vox!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 19, 2008)

noodles said:


> As good as Malone is, I don't think he can touch the clinic that was put on by the drummer. That guy had faster feet than Hoglan, and absolutely required every single piece of his ginormous kit.



 That drummer is seriously in Virgil Donati territory. I wouldn't have minded, though, if he had backed off a couple of times to let the guitars have some space. It was kind of hard at times to hear the intricate stuff that Malone was doing.


----------

